# film vyšel / byl uveden



## Jagorr

_Film, který vyšel  _byl uveden_ sedm let před publikací knihy, má románu podobnou mnohovrstevnatost. _

Tak byla opravena věta v mé seminární práci. Nicméně _film vyšel_ je snadno dohledatelné spojení. Jak byste řekli vy a proč?


----------



## jazyk

Možná si korektor myslí, že film vyšel je příliš hovorové.


----------



## Mori.cze

Vycházejí knihy, u filmu mi to taky nezní úplně přirozeně. Navíc se mi to nezdá dostatečně formální do seminární práce (i kniha vyšla bych v takovém kontextu raději nahradila, třeba kniha byla vydána).


----------



## jazyk

Možná ti/vám to nezní přirozeně, ale novinářům ano:

Film vyšel v roce 2001
Nejlepší filmy s drogovou tematikou | Informuji.cz

Vrátil se k předchozímu způsobu života, několikrát byl z programu vyhozen, když film vyšel, tak se snažil na něm zviditelnit.
https://tv.nova.cz/novinky/clanek/6...na-nejvetsi-omyly-povedene-gangsterky-mafiani

Vyskytuje se dokonce u spisovatelů:
Přidáme-li k tomu, že film vyšel ze zkušených rukou režiséra Vávry, jest splněna hlavní část předpokladů k úspěchu.
Zvon


----------



## Mori.cze

však nemám patent na pravdu

(ale "film vyšel z rukou režiséra" je, jak jistě uznáš/uznáte, poněkud jiný případ)


----------



## jazyk

Souhlasím. Dobře, jiný příklad z knih:

Šlo o rozmáchlé portréty 4 českých muzikantů, z nichž každý jinak přispěl ke světovému dědictví: Legendu jménem Kubelík (1999) vysílala ČT i TV v Japonsku, kde _film vyšel_ i na DVD;
Český film


----------



## Mori.cze

DVD jednoznačně "vyjít" mohlo i v mém vnímání jazyka, takže jsme se vlastně nakonec asi shodli.


----------



## jazyk

Píše, že film vyšel na DVD, ne že DVD vyšlo. Ale je to jedno. My dva jsme poskytli podobné vysvětlení, že asi korektorovi se zdálo příliš hovorové.


----------



## Mori.cze

Dobře, když už se rejpeme v nepodstatnostech, o hypotetickém filmu, který byl uveden do kin roku 1998, ale na DVD ani jiném nosiči nevyšel (nebo vyšel až roku 2002), taky řeknete, že v tom roce 1998 vyšel? Mně to, nemůžu si pomoct, drhne.


----------



## francisgranada

Osobne by som dodal len toľko, že akonáhle existujú dva spôsoby ako vyjadriť tú istú myšlienku, tak tie dva spôsoby nikdy (alebo aspoň vo veľkej väčšine prípadov) nie sú stopercentne identické. Čiže súhlasím s Mori.cze, že v prípade


Mori.cze said:


> .... o hypotetickém filmu, který byl uveden do kin roku 1998, ale na DVD ani jiném nosiči nevyšel (nebo vyšel až roku 2002), taky řeknete, že v tom roce 1998 vyšel?   ....


sa viac hodí "byl uveden".  Ovšem v pôvodnej otázke nevidím dôvod na to, prečo by termín "vyšel" mal byť považovaný za  nesprávny alebo nevhodný.

(sorry, že reagujem po slovensky, ale tak viem lepšie  )


----------



## Jagorr

Ďakujem všetkým. Teraz rozhodne chápem viac


----------



## Garin

Taky se dá říct „film měl premiéru“ (v kinech/na festivalu/na DVD/na BluRay/v televizi...).


----------

